
Why the iPhone sometimes feels stuck in the past - walterbell
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/15/11394950/iphone-ringtones-ios-stuck-past
======
ratfacemcgee
I'm sure the author of the article has a really valid reason why not being
able to put a ringtone on their phone symbolises the downfall of the glorious
apple empire, but my experience with iPhone users is that most of them have
them on silent 24/7.

~~~
rashkov
This got me thinking about other ways in which this stuff is a problem.
Yesterday I found a podcast that I could only download as an mp3. I loaded it
up in safari but there is no way to "save" the file because iOS doesn't give
access to the file system. Consequently I couldn't listen to it on my subway
ride this morning because i didn't have bandwidth. This is supposed to be a
device that I own and that makes my life better, but then why is it standing
in my way when I want to do a very simple thing? It's quite frustrating.

~~~
walterbell
GoodReader has a good internal file manager and it can download and play MP3s
from a URL.

